
BeeChat.Network - beechatnetwork
https://beechat.network/
======
beechatnetwork
BeeChat.Network is free and open source software allowing legal (<1 watt or
100mW @ 2.4GHz or 868 MHz) license-free, mesh network radio communications in
an encrypted manner without the Internet. It works by plugging a Digi XBee
dongle into your USB port to turn your machine into a node in the mesh
network, allowing you to transmit data such as files, and even chat with other
nodes.

